# G-SYNC ON - Anzeige verschwindet nicht



## Freak2015 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich die Info Anzeige "G-SYNC ON" auf meinem Monitor entfernen, ohne den G-SYNC zu deaktivieren?
Es ist ja schön das mir angezeigt wird wann der G-SYNC aktiv ist, aber es sollte dann auch irgendwann vom Bild verschwinden, was es nicht tut. 

D.h. in der kompletten Spielzeit habe ich diese nervige Anzeige auf der linken Monitorseite. 

Im Monitor Menü -> Keine Einstellungen für die Info Anzeige gefunden
Im nVidia Systemsteuerung -> G-Sync -> Keine Einstellung für die Info Anzeige gefunden

Kann mir jemand helfen?

*Screenshot:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gluksi (4. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freak2015 (5. Oktober 2015)

Daaaaaaankeeee Gluksi, leider öffnet sich die nVidia Systemsteuerung Mal wieder nicht...

...das Problem ist nach dem Monitorwechsel. Ich kann es nicht immer öffnen.
Ich habe alle nVidia Programme deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert, seit dem hat er ein älteren Grafiktreiber für meine Grafikkarte.
Diesen habe ich nicht gleich wieder aktualisiert, damit ich die Einstellung öffnen kann. Jetzt geht es wieder nicht auf, obwohl ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen habe. 

Hast du evtl. auch dafür eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------

